# Escada Marine Groove



## BEA2LS (Jan 21, 2010)

Did anyone smell this yet? I tried it on at Ulta.. i love it! it reminds me more of island kiss, sunset heat, pacific paradise, etc. rather than the newer ones.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmm i havent smelled this one yet. I love Island kiss. I will look for this when I go to Sephora this weekend


----------



## kiss (Jan 21, 2010)

I love it! It reminds me of hawaii. It's fresh, yet sweet. Although the staying power could be better.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 22, 2010)

Ooo, I am going to Ulta on Sat, I will smell it then!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 24, 2010)

My Ulta didn't have it so I couldn't smell it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the Nordies Rack 2 doors down had Ocean Lounge, needless to say I picked it up and I love it!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2010)

We will get the new summer perfume in February here - I will definitely get it again this year


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will get the new summer perfume in February here - I will definitely get it again this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i knew you would reply to this thread! you really will like this year's scent.. it is more tropical and summery (in my opinion) than the last couple years.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a sample of it yesterday - LOVE! If you close your eyes and smell it you can imagine summer would be here.

I will buy the perfum next week!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 22, 2010)

I smelt it last weekend. It is sweet and summery! I like the colour of the bottle too.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

I got it! I really like this smell more than last year's Ocean Lounge.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

The Escada summer scents always smell so good! For some reason I've never bought one. Maybe this will be my first.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The Escada summer scents always smell so good! For some reason I've never bought one. Maybe this will be my first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, you should!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 1, 2010)

i like it better than the last couple of ones though i did pick up moon sparkle at kohls because i got a whole set for $18 on sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (perfume, lotion, bag).  i still miss the old style bottles though!

edit: oh but back to marine groove, i went online to escada's site and signed up for a free sample.. i really really love this scent!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats the deal with Escada ladies? I've never used it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a friend who would just about hang herself for Rockin Rio and I dont get it....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

1. I love the bottles. Every year you get a new one in great colours (I have all since 2002).

2. I love the fruity smell. Every similar, but not the same. Very girly and summery.

3. No new decisions for a summer fragrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just get my Escada.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

^^LOL!!! Are they all fruity though??


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember there was one a few years back that had a really pretty yellow and hot pink bottle. It smelled nice too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more I think about it I really don't understand why I don't have any of these.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I remember there was one a few years back that *had a really pretty yellow and hot pink bottle.* It smelled nice too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more I think about it I really don't understand why I don't have any of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That was Rockin' Rio!

Yes, they all smell fruity!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 2, 2010)

I just love them, to me they are the perfect summer scent and that is my favorite time of year.. they are fruity and tropical for the most part. I love the bottles, they are colorful and pretty.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 7, 2010)

i have smelled this one...it's good but i won't be buying it.

my favorite escada summer scent will always be TROPICAL PUNCH...its super rare now, but man...that was my scent for a very long time.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 8, 2010)

I tested it on my hand today. It smells good. I'll see if I get it more towards summer. I do have to say that it is quite a strong scent. I just sprayed a little on my hand and I can smell it all the time now.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Escada perfumes! I always get the LE ones as soon as they come out. I do love this one more than some the past couple of years. Makes me want to go on vacation!


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Whats the deal with Escada ladies? I've never used it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a friend who would just about hang herself for Rockin Rio and I dont get it...._

 
I understand that one. Rockin Rio is my all time Favorite!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

Too sweet and fruity for my liking!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 4, 2010)

Smelt it last week and I quite like it. I'm looking for a summer scent, I may go for this one. My all time favourite is Pacific Dream!


----------



## Juxtapose (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_Did anyone smell this yet? I tried it on at Ulta.. i love it! it reminds me more of island kiss, sunset heat, pacific paradise, etc. rather than the newer ones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes yes yes! You are spot on. Right when I picked this up, I immediately thought, "OMG, it smells like Island Kiss!" Yep, Island Kiss was my first Escada fragrance, and the start of my addiction to the LE ones each year. That one along with Pacific Paradise are my all time favs. This new one brought me back to when I purchased those two. The last two years were good, but not great in my opinion, so I was floored when I smelled the new one!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_1. I love the bottles. Every year you get a new one in great colours (I have all since 2002).

2. I love the fruity smell. Every similar, but not the same. Very girly and summery.

3. No new decisions for a summer fragrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just get my Escada._

 
lol, I couldn't sum it up better myself! #3...my fav


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw today that one beauty store had this on offer for ~€30 instead of the regular ~€43. I was really tempted. The scent was much more appealing to me this time.


----------



## nursie (May 27, 2010)

i just bought this at, of all places, Marshall's for $25. i usually get the escada scents from either TJ Maxx or Marshall's, but it's a year or two later after their initial release. i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEE the way it smells, perfectly light for summer


----------

